
RIM CEO Thorsten Heins: 'we have a clear shot at being number three' - lambtron
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3406824/rim-ceo-thorsten-heins-clear-shot-number-three
======
TwilioJosh
Hard to come back from what Blackberry has gone through. They missed a
tremendous opportunity to grab developers to build mass amounts of useful and
valuable apps. With Apple and Google growing so rapidly it's a lofty goal to
even shoot for 3rd but I think if anyone can do it Blackberry can. :)

